# More Pop and 360



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

2 words 
pree load 
there are vids on youtube that explain it very well


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

This video explains BS 3's really well. I've been watching as many tutorials as I can to help me visualize in the off-season, and this is by far the best video I've come across. Nobody goes into more detail than this guy, except maybe Snowolf. 

YouTube - Snowboard Trick Tip: World's best Back 3 Tutorial


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice find man. This video explains the thought and motions perfectly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

what is considered easier Back or Front 3?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Another thing to remember is when you "pop" up off of both legs, pop up off the edge and not a totally flat base. This creates resistance in the snow to push off against, especially when spinning backside.

Figuring out the easiest way for you to spin is easy. Stand up. Jump off of the floor and spin in both directions. Most people will find they spin in one direction more comfortably than the other.


----------

